# Totes Ma Goats



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Hahahaha I crack myself up :laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Too cute!! 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Must be related :lol:


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

OMG you are awesome! I love it! )


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

What a cute little baby...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Who wouldn't crack up???


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Goof ball


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL very cute & someone seems very content in that bag!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey that's how my Thing 2 came in to the house late last night too cute :laugh:


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## kbrenton92 (Oct 7, 2013)

I got this in a text a while ago. Reminded me of this picture


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

so very cute!!!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Hahaha! Love it!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Those are so sweet.


----------

